# New job whilst starting treatment?



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All

I'm so stuck about what to do regarding this....a job I've wanted for a long while has finally been advertised in my company.  Think I'm a good candidate for it but it will coincide with starting treatment (we're waiting on a first private consultation - NHS recommended IUI first for unexplained infertility).  My current boss knows about our infertility and is very flexible regarding time off for appointments etc. whenever I need it.

My question is should I go for this new job?? I have no idea about how much time off is required for appointments etc if IUI and/or IVF is needed and a new boss mightn't be so sympathetic!  At the same time, it's hard just to let it go by when I might wait years for something similar to come up.  Much as a baby is my first priority right now, my career is important too and I just don't know what to do!  Has anyone been in a similar situation or can advise about how much time I'm likely to need for appointments??

Any advice much appreciated!!  Thanks xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello irish flower, 

What a hard call. 

We've had a few cycles, initially my boss was great, but she left and now my new boss and my colleagues are gossips, so i'm keeping it all private and using my own holidays for treatment.  

The other thing for us is  that when we started on this journey, we assumed it'd work first time, and wouldn't be so bumpy, I wish we'd concentrated on it more a while ago.

But it depends on how you feel about it all.

Good luck in your decision  

Lil one


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI Irish flower

Like you I am facing a dilema, I have worked fo the same company for almost 5 years, I tried and failed twice for promotion over the last 18 months, narrowly missing out on a role I worked very hard to get. So, my BF and I decided to go for it on the family front as my career was good but thought I wasn't going to progress. Anyway fast forward a year and they have decided to give me the job I was after with no warning, the bizarre thing is the 2 ladies who go the job over me are now both on maternity leave so the added pressure for me is the same thing potentially could happen again (hopefully!) I wil do my best to not tell them I am going for treatment as when it happens as it won't look good for me! Its funny how things work out, I decided to go for the promotion as I worked damn hard for it and I wanted to get as much money behind me as possible so fingers crossed it all works out. Only you can decide what feels right for you, you could always have an informal or even anonomous chat with your HR dept to see if they have a time off policy for such treatment?

Good luck with whatever you decide, its a hard choice but dont let treatment put you off YOUR dreams and aspirations, you can and should have it all


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Aw thanks for the replies!  It's a tough decision...just worried that a new job would mean extra stress, esp if several rounds of treatment is necessary......

Good luck to you too Artypants - hope it all works out and the same does happen for you soon!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi 

I'm in the exact same boat. A new job has come up and my boss actually said he wants me to apply for it as he'd like me to work for him in the new place. He doesn't know about my situation with Ivf coming up shortly and I couldn't decide for a few weeks whether I should apply or not... thinking it was unfair to change jobs when I'd need time off etc!

Anyway despite all the thinking about how much of a bad person I would be,letting people down by maybe not being there if treatment was to happen straight away ( I might still be waiting up to a year, I'm not sure as I'm waiting on nhs for a donor) I had to think of the other possibility's. How good the job would be for me, how much I need a change, how I know I will do my best to cause the least amount of disruption I can when I'm having treatment/ how I haven't caused any so far. I also thought about how much I have given up on in the last year or so, because of waiting around for something to happen.

And that's what swung it for me, I think we put too much on hold because of the what if's and maybes. So last night I sent off my email application... I may not get the job but at least I wont be able to look back and wish I'd tried when I'm stuck doing something I don't care about any more.


----------

